# what you get from donny



## lobley (Jan 26, 2008)

i got 
1 leo giant super carrot tail 100 grams big boy 
1 giant aptor 
1 db and 2 het db from nick lamb
1 male and 2 female fat tails
also picked up breeding group 1.3 pygmy chams 
my daughter got 5 giant africa land snails (not my thing)

what did everyone else buy
i will put pics up later


----------



## diz (Mar 19, 2008)

i got 1 sunglow hatchling 
and 1 tangerine shct from welsh reptile


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

lobley said:


> i got
> 1 leo giant super carrot tail 100 grams big boy
> 1 giant aptor
> 1 db and 2 het db from nick lamb
> ...


Dont want to sound too stupid but whats donny?:blush:


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

Now time for me to get all jealous...Little one not very well so never made it :| KIDS ALWAYS ILL WHEN YOU DON;T WANT THEM TO BE!!!


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Adam W said:


> Dont want to sound too stupid but whats donny?:blush:


I think they mean Doncaster. It's how Doncaster is affectionately referred to.


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

Adam W said:


> Dont want to sound too stupid but whats donny?:blush:


Doncaster, there was a reptile "show" there today ran by the IHS


----------



## lobley (Jan 26, 2008)

diz said:


> i got 1 sunglow hatchling
> and 1 tangerine shct from welsh reptile


we got our male giant off them and our giant APTOR off redgex

mandie


----------



## diz (Mar 19, 2008)

R0NST3R said:


> Now time for me to get all jealous...Little one not very well so never made it :| KIDS ALWAYS ILL WHEN YOU DON;T WANT THEM TO BE!!!


 
story of my life usually...but not today


----------



## diz (Mar 19, 2008)

lobley said:


> we got our male giant off them and our giant APTOR off redgex
> 
> mandie


 
they had some beauties, but i didnt take too much money because i would have spent it, if you see what i mean, mind you i would have had to remortgage for some of those enigmas


----------



## cazzie (Jan 3, 2008)

*cries* i couldnt go  hope you all had fun


----------



## diz (Mar 19, 2008)

....and when i got back i had a hatchling i the incubator, which was nice.


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

we got an abino hatchling leo, a mealworm dish, a coconut hide and a fake cactus!


----------



## smilo (Aug 17, 2007)

I couldn't make Donny in the end, visiting a sick family member . How was the show? Any cresties there?


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

smilo said:


> I couldn't make Donny in the end, visiting a sick family member . How was the show? Any cresties there?


I only saw a couple of cresties


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

There wasn't a lot of animals there mostly Geckos Royals and corns mostly at silly prices....i was hoping to get a Tegu or some other interesting large Lizard and was a bit disappointed
I managed to get some heating equipment and Mouse breeding cages cheep
Lets hope there's a better turnout next time


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

it was about the same as the last one but next time it's supposed to be bigger


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

it was my first and i loved it! i got...

female ghost corn
female amel corn
female dumerils boa
female mack snow leo

just realised they are all female lol. oh well


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

i think quite a few of us were dissapointed and some things there was silly money and no cheaper than from some of these shops!


----------



## diane014 (Feb 2, 2008)

our first and we enjoyed it, next time is supposed to be 200 tables
i got
1.0 giant jungle albino
0.1 super giant jungle albino
0.1 giant jungle albino

starting to save now for september


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

diane014 said:


> our first and we enjoyed it, next time is supposed to be 200 tables
> i got
> 1.0 giant jungle albino
> 0.1 super giant jungle albino
> ...


wow how jealous am i sorry we didn't get chance to meet up tony took ages getting ready then we had to get bk as he's gone to birmingham for 2 weeks


----------



## smilo (Aug 17, 2007)

Probably getting a bit ahead of myself, but does anyone have the date for the september show? Wantt to get it in the diary nice and early


----------



## Loops (Feb 15, 2008)

i got a baby fat tail a plant and some grass and sore feet now lol lisa


----------



## lobley (Jan 26, 2008)

it was our first time,we enjoyed it.must agree that the prices were a bit steep.
it was very hot and crowded,so we left about 1.good job really,because we would've just spent more!
we got what we wanted though,the stuff we had on reserve,the giants and the only extras was the fat tails,oh and the snails.

mandie


----------



## babiie-beth-x (Mar 2, 2008)

i gt a bby mack snow nd lovin it called her sparkle nd yh so do myn lol


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

smilo said:


> Probably getting a bit ahead of myself, but does anyone have the date for the september show? Wantt to get it in the diary nice and early


 
7th of sept  gonna be bigger next time tho


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i went just for a look and ended up buying a mack snow bell albino female 








she was priced up wrong on the welsh reptile stand so i snapped her up:2thumb: she's my first bell and she's super nice


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

i got this baby along with my snakes...meet gummy bear


----------



## secuner (Feb 2, 2008)

i had a great time at donny, got to help john berry snakes. 
i only got 2 things, a 6 week old crestie (looks a bit frail and thin but thats comparing it to the youngest crestie iv seen, a 4 month old)
and a adult female crestie, she started losing her tail on the journey back unfortunatly (also worried about the whole body spasms, is that natural when their trying to drop their tail?(1st timer for me).


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

secuner said:


> i had a great time at donny, got to help john berry snakes.
> i only got 2 things, a 6 week old crestie (looks a bit frail and thin but thats comparing it to the youngest crestie iv seen, a 4 month old)
> and a adult female crestie, she started losing her tail on the journey back unfortunatly (also worried about the whole body spasms, is that natural when their trying to drop their tail?(1st timer for me).


 
hi just to note the fact she is havind spasms can be caused by clacium deficiency as can the floppy tail syndrome u described in your PM.. now floppy tail syndrome can also be caused by lazy geckos not sticking their tail to the glass so people say...

but the fact shes trying to drop her tail but not managing is making me feel very worried... ive never saw a gecko have full body spasms but i have seen a crestie gecko drops its tail... it dropped its tail cleanly and didnt spasm.. it could be an old crestie u see.... but then again it may be a young crestie with mbd... either way it sounds pretty bad...

this crestie does not sound well i think u should get a check on it asap.. and consider the possibility of clacium deficiency and MBD.. but a herp vet wil be able to tel u better..

how long has she now been trying to drop her tail 

sounds awful...

what a darn shame as this was the one u wanted to breed...


----------



## thomas (Jan 3, 2008)

got to agree with sparkle that dont sound too good,would def get that checked out


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

Have to admit. it was my first show and I had a great time! Overspent most deffinatly but frankly there were some things I would have kicked myself for leaving without if I had.

I personally Came home with

1.0 Red eyed tangerine bell ablino leo from Welsh reptile
0.1 pink eyed mack snow albino leo from welsh reptile 
0.1 Amazing Sunglow/Hybino [Sorry. Not looking at her box at the mo so not 100% sure. I'm very tired lol] from RedGex and she's GRAVID! 2 big healthy eggs in there. Bargain of the day!

Pics to follow sometime soon

0.2 08 Western hognose babies. Bargain at £35 each.

Also picked up 
0.1 gargolye gecko from reptile taxi's Cat  Awesomeness! 
and 1.0 ferret from Rachel1980. He's amazing!

OH picked up snakes... Lots n lots of snakes heheh

Also got a digital hydrometer/thermometer thingy and some mice breeding cages. And possably sunburn XD


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I got the trio of hypo leucistic beardies from the denmark breeder near the front in the middle aisle  Only lizards I got for myself but very happy with them


----------



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

Athravan said:


> I got the trio of hypo leucistic beardies from the denmark breeder near the front in the middle aisle  Only lizards I got for myself but very happy with them


Do you have any pics?

sounds very interesting never seen one of those i dont think


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

i got 

1 male raptor off redgex 
1 male anery cornsnake
1 whites treefrog off pollywog

also got a uv sun bulb and some calcigrubs


----------



## bikerlizardlover (Mar 27, 2008)

i got a new female _Paroedura _pictus gecko
and a new baby bosc 
and loads of equipment


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

Athravan said:


> I got the trio of hypo leucistic beardies from the denmark breeder near the front in the middle aisle  Only lizards I got for myself but very happy with them


so your the one who pinched them lol we was gonna get one at the end!


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

we got:

leos
0.2.0 normal
0.2.0 hypo
0.1.0 Mack Snow
0.1.0 Midnight blizzard
0.1.0 Banana Blizzard
0.1.0 Murphy patternless carrot tail!
0.1.0 Creamsicle
0.1.0 Albino (lookin chocolate)
All from Big Yellow Geckos

1.0.0 Hybino from some dude lmao

0.0.1 Bearded dragon purple tiger stripe 

when we got home we got 

0.1.0 Hypo Red Bearded dragon 

some calci grubs (should have got more)

thats it


soooo cant wait till the sep show tho  :2thumb:


----------



## reaper_667 (Nov 18, 2007)

:welcome:


bikerlizardlover said:


> i got a new female _Paroedura _pictus gecko
> and a new baby bosc
> and loads of equipment


 
as my other half said we got our much sort after gecko and picked up a baby bosc only thing that bothered me slightly was when kel went to get the bosc the guy hadn't spoken to us and just took the 20 quid didnt make any attempt to check we new what a monster it will turn into thought it was a bit reckless of him but oh well little guys great in viv and fed already so all good


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

diz said:


> ....and when i got back i had a hatchling i the incubator, which was nice.


 
i had 8 ackie eggs when i got home:no1:


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

i got two underwoodisaurus milli :no1:

met mason and sami...saw a few rfuk badges floating about.
also met charisma who has persuaded me to look into getting some fat tails lol

was a good day...a very very long trip there and back for all us that went with the serpentus crew.


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

was there any ackies for sale?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Herp_boi said:


> was there any ackies for sale?


There was an adult male for £150 and a tank with some babies in for £100 each. Not bad prices on those really.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

we did quite well, We said we weren't buying at this show and we managed it. We did have Gaz send a lovely salmon poss het albino girlie up to us but that doesn't really count as a show purchase


----------



## angelsue (May 16, 2008)

I got my baby beardie she is so cute got her from a fella from denmark im over the moon with her:smile:


----------

